# HS 45 Hedge Trimmer carb



## Cantrellc123 (Sep 29, 2013)

I started trimming today and my HS 45 Stihl was running VERY poorly. It will only run with the choke about 90-95% closed. At this setting it runs fairly well but I know this is a short term fix.
My question is; will adjusting the carb remedy this or am I needing a new carb?

I used this trimmer about 1 month ago and it wasn't running quite like it should then, but I was able to do what I needed.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Sep 29, 2013)

1) How old is it? 
2) How fresh is the mix in it?
3) When do you need to use it?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Sep 29, 2013)

1- not sure of the age of this trimmer, I'm guessing 5-10 years old. I only used it on my property 1-2 times per year. If there's a way to read the serial # let me know.

2-the fuel is fresh, I used fresh a month ago and actually used it enough today that I had to refill it with mix about 2 weeks old. And I've not been using any ethanol fuel. 

3-Today seemed like a good day to use it, but it appears I'll have to wait.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Sep 29, 2013)

Based on the age, it's a crapshoot. A lot of their carbs are so cheap now, cleaning and rebuilding don't make much sense. A kit is $12-$22. Plus your time. A new carb at $45 or so is just about a no brainer. If it was mine, I'd run some Seafoam and let it sit and soak for a week or two. Actually did exactly that this spring with an Echo hc150. If it'll run, get some Seafoam into the carb and let it sit.

By the time I buy a kit and have to pull the carb off a second time chasing a problem, the couple extra bucks for the whole carb seems silly.

Btw, the Echo cleaned itself up fine. Been using it all summer. 

How's the fuel lines looking?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Fuel lines are good.
I think I'll order a carb tomorrow and see. As I look back with it declining in run ability a new carb should do the trick.


----------



## woodmotorsports (Dec 19, 2013)

I tried a rebuild kit first and didn't fix the issue, ended up buying a carb and it runs like a new one. Make sure to find out which carb is on yours because they used 4 different zama's over the years, and you can't use the newest version on the older hedger trimmers.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 28, 2013)

If this Hedge trimmer uses the same carb as the FS 45 string trimmer, I think I have one. Send me a PM if you still need it.


----------

